# What is Blackening season?



## Elf (Jun 22, 2009)

I have come across several receipts that use blackening seasoning, just what is it. I have looked in the grocery store I can't seem to find it. 
 I thought that, say blackened catfish, was catfish  coated with course ground pepper then cooked in a super hot cast iron fry pan. There is more to it then?


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 22, 2009)

Blackened Redfish is a traditional Cajun dish, and the seasonings are generally salt and the three peppers (white black and red), along with some garlic powder and onion powder. The seasoning will not blacken your fish, however. That is accomplished by cooking the fish very quickly in a very hot pan _ON A RESTAURANT STOVE_. You cannot get a home stove hot enough to blacken anything. You will burn and overcook first. If you have a restaurant range in your home, be sure to turn the smoke alarm off before you make this, or the fire dept will be there for dinner!


----------



## jennyema (Jun 22, 2009)

"Blackened" food is a traditional cajun technique where food is coated in a spice mix, then seared on a very hot pan.

The spices turn black.  It's not black pepper that makes it that color.

The spice mix is can be rather complex, usually involving cumin, basil, garlic, onion, coriander, cayenne, thyme, sage, oregano, pepper, etc.

You can buy it premade at the supermarket under the Paul Prudhomme label in the spice area or make it yourself.  There are lots of recipes for it online.


----------



## Mark Webster (Jun 22, 2009)

When I prepare a blackening seasoning mix I use kosher salt, cayenne pepper, oregano, thyme, onion powder and garlic powder. When I prepare blackened salmon for instance I rub the salmon on one side (skin side should be down) and chill for about 20 minutes. Next I heat an oven proof saute pan and using a pan spray, put a heavy coat in the pan. Then I lay the seasoned side down in the hot pan for about 3-4 minutes, turn it over and immediately place it in a 375 degree oven for about 8 minutes. Then serve with a fresh squeeze of lemon.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 22, 2009)

When I blacken fish...I use a cast iron skillet with a Fish Cooker on the patio....This gives me the needed heat, and it doesn't set off the smoke alarms all over the house!!!...The method was once wildly popular, and still is in some venues. Any self respecting restaurant would have at least one (if not three or four) "blackened' dishes on the menu...Now, except in a few areas, I rarely see it on a menu....

Enjoy!


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 23, 2009)

Uncle Bob.... not all of us have patios.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 23, 2009)

I've got a yard, a Webber kettle, and charcoal that burns at 650' F. or so, and a heavy cast iron skillet.  Will that do?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 23, 2009)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I've got a yard, a Webber kettle, and charcoal that burns at 650' F. or so, and a heavy cast iron skillet.  Will that do?
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



My short answer is...I dunno --- Long answer is you could try...It may work. I know for the method to work properly the pan needs to be extremely hot....literally smoking hot...A large capacity vent system is a must or your house will fill with smoke probably before you start cooking. When the "blackening" craze was at it's height of popularity I quickly moved my cooking to the back yard to avoid the heavy smoke levels, and I had/have a fairly decent vent system, but it could not keep up...Also the 15,000 BTU burners on my stove seemed a little weak...30,000 Plus BTU's would probably be about right. I've not used the method in many moons....




			
				ChefJune said:
			
		

> Uncle Bob.... not all of us have patios.



And on a day like today...Officially 100* --- heat index 106*--- On my patio 110* who wants/needs one??? My main most BBQ cooker is registering 135* inside.... With just another 80*-100* I could be BBQing
......And not all of us have the view that some have!


----------

